
First Digital Pill Approved to Worries About Biomedical ‘Big Brother’ - myrrh
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/13/health/digital-pill-fda.html?mabReward=ACTM7&recid=0wMQV8pUSQREt22sVvB4uLq5DWz&recp=7&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&region=CColumn&module=Recommendation&src=rechp&WT.nav=RecEngine
======
mindcrime
Heh... I worked on this project back in 2014 or so. At the time, none of us
gave much thought to the "big brother"'ish aspects, but in hindsight, that's a
reasonable concern. I mean, the technology has potential benefit to be sure
(don't most new technologies) in terms of helping ensure compliance with pill
ingestion protocol, and getting into "personalized medical analytics" etc. But
if the State, or the BigCorporations get their hands on this data with the
intent of using it for nefarious purposes, yeah, that could be a problem. :-(

